# اقمشة جفنشي شتوية رجالي



## شواقه مسوقه ومعلنه (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم قماش جنفشي رجالي ب 10 الوان مختلفه
صناعة ياباني والقماش قطن
السعر ب 320 ريال

مكونات الكرتون
- قماش طول 3 متر بعرض 2 متر
- 8 ازرة بعلبه صغيرة
- علامتين للماركة

يصلح يكون هدية لاخ او اب او زوج 

اليكم الصور























































-----------


للتواصل
wats:0545579478 الرقم مغلق التفاهم واتس ولا استقبل المكالمات
BBM:7D4195D
ansta: shwagah.1991


----------



## شواقه مسوقه ومعلنه (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: اقمشة جفنشي شتوية رجالي*

لا اله الا الله


----------

